# 180sx front lip spoiler



## vashiori (Dec 11, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you have seen a drifting video of some cars drifting in an industrial area. The first car that passes by is a white 180sx with gold rims. I was wondering if any of you kno the kind of front spoiler that car has, and the side skirts too. And maybe someone knows if that is on some tape or dvd that i could buy.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kazaa right? bunch of skylines go through the park too...i saw it...i downloaded it on my friends compy but kazaa like crashed his computer and i recomend anyone with kazaa to delete it! its not worth it!!!

anyways nope, no clue what spoiler it is or anything, its been months since i saw it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have no idea what car or vid you are talking about.. more info please


----------



## vashiori (Dec 11, 2003)

it is a vid you can download on kazaa. the video is a little less than a minute long. And it starts with a white 180sx drifting. The 180sx has gold rims and a lip spoiler and side skirts, and i was wondering what kind of front spoiler it has because it looks really cool. And does anyone kno any other lips for 180sx, the only ones i find a the real huge ones that I dont like. I've heard of a nismo lip for the 180sx, but i can't find it online


----------

